# To statue or not to statue?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't no may look good wen planted im a fan of them ong bak style buddahs they look quality, u should get a nome and dress it as the pope as I got feeling ur realy fond of him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't no may look good wen planted im a fan of them ong bak style buddahs they look quality, u should get a nome and dress it as the pope as I got feeling ur realy fond of him.


Hahaha!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's hilarious.
Definitely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> That's hilarious.
> Definitely.



Shutit.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Go for it, are you going to add a fishing rod and a pond?:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Go for it, are you going to add a fishing rod and a pond?:lol2:



Nooooooooooooooo it's not tacky is it?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I quite like it, any way you can always take it out if you decide you've gone off it.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Once it's planted and got some moss growing on it and it will look great. If you cover it with live yogurt and put it outside for a while it will grow algea ang look old.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

It'll look good with plants and moss growing over/on it.
Plus frogs'll love clambering over it.
Do it.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Shame it hasn't got some cracks or big chips to make it look like a ruine.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Shame it hasn't got some cracks or big chips to make it look like a ruine.


YouTube - Stewie and Brian-This evening is 'Ruined'

Get the hammer out, Morg.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> YouTube - Stewie and Brian-This evening is 'Ruined'
> 
> Get the hammer out, Morg.


Yes get the hammer out and create a ' roowin'.


----------



## Frog Fan (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm new here, and a real big fan of frogs and other amphibians, but I'm sorry but would that big thing in your tank stress the frogs, they might think it real ? I think you really should re-consider this idea.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally I would'nt and I dont think many frogs in the wild have or will ever meet a buddha.

Although he may help to create a good spiritual environment for the frogs and you can be sure that inside the viv there will be much joy and happiness. So those are advantages.
If you do decide to put him in I just hope that for Buddha's sake your frogs are not racist :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I once done a similar thing with my Barbies I undressed them and placed a small group of the girls in a viv with some frogs. The frogs loved it they were breeding like crazy but I found that the Barbies were just getting too wet so I had to remove them. :whistling2:

What ever your choice good luck .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh Im with everyone else I think with the it will probably look quality I think maybe u should sand parts of it too make it look more rustic, it domt look tacky I think they were just going with the nome joke.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I actually like it with the statue :2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

A word of advice, you might think "it looks quality" but realisticly its impractical taking up almost half your floor space, plants need room to grow dont forget. Even if you have aboreal frogs they will still need to use the ground and surely the whole point of a rainforest vivarium/terrarium is to make it look natural or like an actual piece of the rainforest.

Have you actually stopped and thought about what material the Buddha is made from and if it is actually going to be safe to use in the enclosure once water starts hitting it? It could possibly release chemicals in the water that may be harmful to anything that lives inside. As you clearly know from your EXPERIENCE with amphibians that they are very sensitive animals and absorb water and anything contained in the water through their skin. 

What frogs are going in there?

Also another bit of advice I would give to you Morgan is to add a small area in a corner somewhere so that you are able to drain excess water from the leca that is built up from you misting the viv. Otherwise how are you going to remove any unwanted water?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

GAZ chill dude im defo sure the OP knows exactly what hes doing with his amphibs:2thumb:

If u look on the LIZARD section there are people putting castle greyskull from he-man into and toy model tanks into their beardie enclosures :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> A word of advice, you might think "it looks quality" but realisticly its impractical taking up almost half your floor space, plants need room to grow dont forget. Even if you have aboreal frogs they will still need to use the ground and surely the whole point of a rainforest vivarium/terrarium is to make it look natural or like an actual piece of the rainforest.
> 
> Have you actually stopped and thought about what material the Buddha is made from and if it is actually going to be safe to use in the enclosure once water starts hitting it? It could possibly release chemicals in the water that may be harmful to anything that lives inside. As you clearly know from your EXPERIENCE with amphibians that they are very sensitive animals and absorb water and anything contained in the water through their skin.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like it's one of those fish tank ornaments... so I think it looks safe.
It may take up floor space, but the frogs can climb over it! It gives the viv a bit more of a third dimension.
Not all rainforest vivariums have to look the same.
Morgan knows his stuff, so quit getting leary.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> A word of advice, you might think "it looks quality" but realisticly its impractical taking up almost half your floor space, plants need room to grow dont forget. Even if you have aboreal frogs they will still need to use the ground and surely the whole point of a rainforest vivarium/terrarium is to make it look natural or like an actual piece of the rainforest.


I don't want it to look like part of a rainforest.

The statue actually provides great hiding places for the frogs. Probably 17mm dart frogs, it's a tall tank so yes arboreal.




> Have you actually stopped and thought about what material the Buddha is made from and if it is actually going to be safe to use in the enclosure once water starts hitting it? It could possibly release chemicals in the water that may be harmful to anything that lives inside. As you clearly know from your EXPERIENCE with amphibians that they are very sensitive animals and absorb water and anything contained in the water through their skin.


It's a fish tank ornament.



> What frogs are going in there?


Small darts, probably in six months or so.



> Also another bit of advice I would give to you Morgan is to add a small area in a corner somewhere so that you are able to drain excess water from the leca that is built up from you misting the viv. Otherwise how are you going to remove any unwanted water?


Through a drainage hole I haven't added yet.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I like it too! think it adds something a little different to the tank! I have some fish tank safe 'ruins' in the leucs tank


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> GAZ chill dude im defo sure the OP knows exactly what hes doing with his amphibs:2thumb:


LIZARD, there are alot of people on this forum that copy other peoples advice and pass it off as their own or change around a little so it looks different so you can never be sure. 



LIZARD said:


> If u look on the LIZARD section there are people putting castle greyskull from he-man into and toy model tanks into their beardie enclosures :whistling2:


The reason we are talking about this in the AMPHIB section is because its amphibs we are dealing with not lizards. Amphibians are completely different to lizards in almost everyway. 
The main factor being most lizards are alot hardier than amphibians and will deal with stress alot easier than frogs will. Stress is a major killer in frogs for those who do not know, stress will be increased if the enclosure they are in has little room i.e. little floor space. 

The other reason and the reason I made the point in the first place is that I do not know what it is made from so it could be harmful.

It would not effect lizards such as bearded dragons as it would stay dry in their vivarium so would in turn not leach any chemicals out, for those vivariums where it is not dry, chemicals may be released and would then only really become harmful to a lizard if the chemicals that came out were very toxic and the lizard licked them or some how ingested them.
Frogs on the other hand would only need a minute amount of a chemical or unsafe liquid to kill them as unlike lizards they absorb everything they touch through their skin, similar to a sponge so even if they did not ingest the chemicals the chemicals would still get in to the animals blood stream.

Putting other things in a rainforest style vivarium could also cause problems as not all plastics are safe. All the cups/mugs, plates, dishes etc. we can buy and eat/drink from have to be food safe so that they do not make us humans ill.



ipreferaflan said:


> Looks to me like it's one of those fish tank ornaments... so I think it looks safe.
> It may take up floor space, but the frogs can climb over it! It gives the viv a bit more of a third dimension.
> Not all rainforest vivariums have to look the same.
> Morgan knows his stuff, so quit getting leary.


Looking safe is just not good enough.
I will quote myself - "Stress is a major killer in frogs for those who do not know, stress will be increased if the enclosure they are in has little room i.e. little floor space."

Granted the frogs may climb over and on the Buddha they still wont have the FLOOR space they need.

No not all rainforest vivs have to look the same but the reason why alot of them do look similar is because that it is what the animals need it to be like to survive and meet all their requirements. 

If Morgan "knows his stuff" how come he has no area for drainage?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally, I think we all need to put this in each and every one of our set ups










Obv minus the sponge.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> If Morgan "knows his stuff" how come he has no area for drainage?


Gaz, I appreciate your concerns and I'm glad you've raised what you feel are important issues with the ornament. I put it up for precisely this reason, to gather opinion.

As I've already explained I haven't added a drainage layer yet, the substrate that is in right know isn't what I plan to use, I just threw it in in order to gage how it would look with the statue.

Hopefully that clears things up a little, if you feel I haven't answered any questions to your satisfaction let me know.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Personally, I think we all need to put this in each and every one of our set ups
> 
> image
> 
> Obv minus the sponge.


Manda88 that would proberly be more useful than a Buddha as at least there is a chance that the frogs would choose to use it as a breeding den. :lol2:

Im not completely against putting other things in a vivarium as done well it could look very nice but dont take up 50% of the vivarium space to do so. You have to think about the animals needs at the end of the day.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Manda88 that would proberly be more useful than a Buddha as at least there is a chance that the frogs would choose to use it as a breeding den. :lol2:
> 
> Im not completely against putting other things in a vivarium as done well it could look very nice but dont take up 50% of the vivarium space to do so. You have to think about the animals needs at the end of the day.


 


You could reply directly to me at some point.....


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't want it to look like part of a rainforest.
> 
> The statue actually provides great hiding places for the frogs. Probably 17mm dart frogs, it's a tall tank so yes arboreal.


Why are you planning on keeping tropical frogs then if you do not want to have a rainforest setup? 
That is what they live in in the wild and what they need to be able to thrive.
You wouldn't put a bearded dragon in a fish bowl now would you?

The only place the frogs can hide is behind Buddha. If there were any issues in the viv and a frog wanted to hide then hiding behind Buddha is not going to help them. If frogs were fighting due to dominance then they would just chase each other round it.

When you say 17mm Darts what species are we talking and how many? 
I have many aboreal Darts and alot of them use the ground just as much as the high areas of the vivs.



Morgan Freeman said:


> It's a fish tank ornament.


If it is a fish safe ornament then there will be no issues.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Small darts, probably in six months or so.


Just because they are small doesnt mean they dont need room.




Morgan Freeman said:


> Through a drainage hole I haven't added yet.


Yes I can see that you have not added one yet, why would you choose to add one after placing all the leca down, membrane and then the soil?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Why are you planning on keeping tropical frogs then if you do not want to have a rainforest setup?
> That is what they live in in the wild and what they need to be able to thrive.
> You would put a bearded dragon in a fish bowl now would you?


No, I don't want it to look exactly like a rainforest is what I said.

That's a terrible analogy.




> The only place the frogs can hide is behind Buddha. If there were any issues in the viv and a frog wanted to hide the hiding behind Buddha is not going to help them. If frogs were fighting due to dominance then they would just chase each other round it.


Are you serious? It isn't finished.



> When you say 17mm Darts what species are we talking?
> I have many aboreal Darts and alot of them use the ground jsut as much as the high areas of the vivs.


Vents. 




> If it is a fish safe ornament then there will be no issues.


I know.





> Just because they are small doesnt mean they dont need room.


I know.






> Yes I can see that you have not added one yet, why would you choose to add one after placing all the leca down, membrane and then the soil?


To see what it looks like. It's not exactly the first viv I've made.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, I don't want it to look exactly like a rainforest is what I said.
> 
> That's a terrible analogy.
> 
> ...


 
_


Morgan Freeman said:



I don't want it to look like part of a rainforest.

Click to expand...

__I think you are clearly mistaken as that is exactly what you said.:devil: _
_As I am still on subject and correct in what you said my analogy seems to be perfect._

_Either way if you dont want it to look like a rainforest or exactly like a rainforest environment then its not going to be suitable for Dartfrogs._
_It needs to be similar to a rainforest to create the right conditions for both frogs and plants this means resting places, hiding places, breeding spots, feeding spots etc. etc. you cannot create these properly if it isn't a rainforest style vivarium. _
_I can obviously see that it is not finished but why go to the hassel of putting the soil on top to remove all that back again to create a drainage area? _
_Its beyond me, seems like there has been little thought put into the design._

_You have put vents does this mean you are choosing to go with R.Ventrimaculata then? If so these frogs are not actually that aboreal they will cimb but they spend alot of time on the floor level._

_May I ask again how many you are thinking of housing in the viv?_

_I just hope you do know and not pretending for the animals sakes._

_It may not be the first viv but anyone can make a bunch of unsuitable vivs in minutes and say the same thing._


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't want it look like a rainforest, it will still have plants and everything they need...I was being a tad facetious. Most vivs aren't identical copies of a rainforest. Besides, from the number of visits to dart frog habitats I've read, it would appear that they sometimes appear around human habitations and have been seen reproducing in tin cans of all places.

Can you show us your vivs?

Hassle? Well, what does that have to do with you? It took me five minutes. I really don't think you have any sort of point whatsoever here.

Yes, _Ventrimaculata. _A pair. Incase you failed to notice I also made it clear it was in six months, giving the viv time to establish and me to be fully comfortable I'm ready for them.

If there's little thought, what exactly besides the Buddha do you have a problem with? Would you not consider the fact I'M ASKING FOR OPINION on the Buddha evidence I'm considering whether it will work or not? _anitomRanitomeya _


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dendroboard

I've searched that forum for the last year or so reading up about darts, if you think a 15 gallon tall tank is too small let me know. There seems to be plenty of people on there, breeders included, using 10 gallons for pairs of thumbnails including Vents.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz, you're an asshat.
I reckon you're a raving Christian and are just afraid Morgan's breaking the first commandment.
Chill out.
It'll look good and I'm sure the frogs'll use it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think you should put two or three in there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Gaz, you're an asshat.
> I reckon you're a raving Christian and are just afraid Morgan's breaking the first commandment.
> Chill out.
> It'll look good and I'm sure the frogs'll use it.


I shall not have any Gods before Yahweh!?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't want it look like a rainforest, it will still have plants and everything they need...I was being a tad facetious. Most vivs aren't identical copies of a rainforest. Can you show is yours?


What about what the frogs need? It cannot have everything they need if its not similar to how a rainforest is. Take care of the frogs best intentions not your own.

Yes I will agree most vivs are not identical copies no one said they were, however to get them as close as possible is the best way to ensure the frogs live safe, happy healthy, stress free lives and thrive.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Hassle? Well, what does that have to do with you? It took me five minutes. I really don't think you have any sort of point whatsoever here.


I was clearly stating that anyone with any common sense would think about what they are doing before they do it. 
So as you say you wanted to see how it looked why not put the leca in with the membrane and leave the soil until you no what you are finally going to do, to make the job easier. Why not be truthful and just say that you forgot or that you was never going to put one in.

You posted a picture and a thread I pointed out a clear mistake and gave advice as that was what you was after otherwise you would not have posted. Of course I have a point its to do with the vivarium. My advice take it or leave it but what ever you do I will be watching to see what other dumb ass mistakes you make next.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes, _Ventrimaculata. _A pair. Incase you failed to notice I also made it clear it was in six months, giving the viv time to establish and me to be fully comfortable I'm ready for them.


I was just interested to know, a pair will be fine in fact you could get a small group for sure but with the Buddha ppfff. You could have a 1000 gallon viv if you fill it up with big huge stones, models, ornaments then its no longer a 1000 Gallon viv is it? The Gallons represent volume so if you fill up the viv the volume inside is decreased. So your 15 Gallon viv would no longer be 15 Gallons if you place a huge Buddha in there. I did notice that you said that but as you say you only said it wether you stick to it is the real question.
You can get of your high horse now noob I will save my advice for those who appreciate the help.



Morgan Freeman said:


> If there's little thought, what exactly besides the Buddha do you have a problem with? Would you not consider the fact I'M ASKING FOR OPINION on the Buddha evidence I'm considering whether it will work or not? _anitomRanitomeya ventrimaculata_
> _eya ventrimaculata_
> _Seriousl_


Like I said before I do not have a problem with putting stuff in vivs that is different but taking up alot of usable space in a viv is dumb why not get a smaller one then it will at least be a little more practical. 

Well all your going to get is opinions. It will be possible to keep frogs in there with it yes. Based on looks its personal prefference so yes and no's, based on the size and practicality not really a clever thing to do.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I shall not have any Gods before Yahweh!?


That's the one.
Severity level: High
Punishment: Genocide


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> What about what the frogs need? It cannot have everything they need if its not similar to how a rainforest is. Take care of the frogs best intentions not your own.
> 
> Yes I will agree most vivs are not identical copies no one said they were, however to get them as close as possible is the best way to ensure the frogs live safe, happy healthy, stress free lives and thrive.


Are you just after an argument? Just drop this identical rainforest crap. You haven't seen my finished viv so don't jump to conclusions. I asked for opinion on the Buddha and nothing else.




> I was clearly stating that anyone with any common sense would think about what they are doing before do it.
> So as you say you wanted to see how it looked why not put the leca in with the membrane and leave the soil until you no what you are finally going to do, to make the job easier. Why not be truthful and just say that you forgot or that you was never going to put one in.
> 
> You posted a picture and a thread I pointed out a clear mistake and gave advice as that was what you was after otherwise you would not have posted. Of course I have a point its to do with the vivarium. My advice take it or leave it but what ever you do I will be watching to see what other dumb ass mistakes you make next.


Excuse me? Now I'm lying! Haha. I know to put a drainage hole in, I have them in my other vivs, I advise people to put them in, I'm currently helping Andaroo with his planted tank and gave him this exact advice. 

I'm using eco earth only as you can see, I do not use eco earth alone, therefore you can see that the substrate is for the purpose of those two pictures only.

There really is no need to stoop to childish insults Gaz, I've been more than forthcoming in giving you responses to your concerns. I'd appreciate it if you didn't talk to me like that.






> Like I said before I do not have a problem with putting stuff in vivs that is different but taking up alot of usable space in a viv is dumb why not get a smaller one then it will at least be a little more practical.


Again, who said I'M DEFINITELY GOING TO USE THIS!? You seemed to be glossing over this point.



> Well all your going to get is opinions. It will be possible to keep frogs in there with it yes. Based on looks its personal prefference so yes and no's, based on the size and practicality not really a clever thing to do.


I'll ask again. What apart from the statue is poorly planned about this viv?

Oh and can we see your vivs please?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Gaz, you're an asshat.
> I reckon you're a raving Christian and are just afraid Morgan's breaking the first commandment.
> Chill out.
> It'll look good and I'm sure the frogs'll use it.


Thanks but then what would that make you and Morgan:no1:

Yes im a raving Christian (not) how did you guess. Your so clever.

The frogs will use it alright they will sh:censor:t on it :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Thanks but then what would that make you and Morgan:no1:
> 
> Yes im a raving Christian (not) how did you guess. Your so clever.
> 
> The frogs will use it alright they will sh:censor:t on it :lol2:


Why are you acting like this?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Thanks but then what would that make you and Morgan:no1:
> 
> Yes im a raving Christian (not) how did you guess. *Your so clever*.
> 
> The frogs will use it alright they will sh:censor:t on it :lol2:


Ah sweet irony.
I think you need an apostrophe there, mate.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gaz I think it's time for you to back off. Morg knows what he is doing and has researched his subject well. You keep going on about floor space but have not once asked about the size of the viv. Once the plants are in and the background if full of broms there will be plenty of spaces for the frogs to hide. True arboreal frogs may live 10feet or more off the ground so any viv in a house is not going to recreate a true rainforest arboreal set up. What has started as a friendly thread has been turned into a Morgan bashing session so back off!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> What has started as a friendly thread has been turned into a Morgan bashing session so back off!


 
I feel violated


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I feel violated


Don't worry old buddy old pal.
Maybe he just really hated The Shawshank Redemption and Bruce Almighty.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Gaz Troll. Status-ineffective! Don't feed the troll people!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Morg are you ok man! Next time you want an opinion on the statue don't tell anyone it's for a viv, make out you are building a temple but all phibs are welcome!:lol2::welcome:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are you just after an argument? Just drop this identical rainforest crap. You haven't seen my finished viv so don't jump to conclusions. I asked for opinion on the Buddha and nothing else.


Im not after an argument unlike your boyfriend.

I never mentioned anything about the viv having to be identical to a raiforest I believe that was you sir! Many experienced and knowledgeable people on here will agree that getting it as close to a rainforest is best.

I know I can't wait to see the lump of Sh:censor:t finished :lol2:
I gave you my opinion on the Buddha and the relevant information to go with it.




Morgan Freeman said:


> Excuse me? Now I'm lying! Haha. I know to put a drainage hole in, I have them in my other vivs, I advise people to put them in, I'm currently helping Andaroo with his planted tank and gave him this exact advice.


Like I said it was advice given as I could see a viv being made and lacking an important thing.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm using eco earth only as you can see, I do not use eco earth alone, therefore you can see that the substrate is for the purpose of those two pictures only.
> 
> There really is no need to stoop to childish insults Gaz, I've been more than forthcoming in giving you responses to your concerns. I'd appreciate it if you didn't talk to me like that.


The soil was not an issue I just thought it would make sense to leave the dirty side of things alone until you was sure.

Im not stooping and far from childish, I have given sound advice and given my opinion. You and others have forced insults if you dont like the advice you are hearing then tough dont take it.






Morgan Freeman said:


> Again, who said I'M DEFINITELY GOING TO USE THIS!? You seemed to be glossing over this point.


No one did, its up to you to make the overall correct decision.




Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll ask again. What apart from the statue is poorly planned about this viv?
> 
> Oh and can we see your vivs please?


I told you the size is poorly thought out it takes up almost 50% of the floor space and at least 20% of the height. 

Unfortunatly I do not wish to post any of my vivs as I do not want you to copy them and pass them of as your own designs and why would I go to the trouble of posting pictures of my setups for someone who is not going to take any sound advice about keeping animals?

There are enough people about on here that have been lucky enough to have seen my setups and will tell you about them and the success I have with breeding in them.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gaz you are so up youself you are likley to disappear up your own backside. The whole purpose of a forum like this is to share knowledge and designs. Most people would be proud to have their design copied. I guess you are just special.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gaz, I'm going to build a viv out of paper mache and razorblades and fill it with meat cleavers and use a cheese grater as a breeding hole, how does this make you feel? :crazy:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Gaz, I'm going to build a viv out of paper mache and razorblades and fill it with meat cleavers and use a cheese grater as a breeding hole, how does this make you feel? :crazy:


Behave, the print off the papers may be toxic!:lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

manda88 said:


> Gaz, I'm going to build a viv out of paper mache and razorblades and fill it with meat cleavers and use a cheese grater as a breeding hole, how does this make you feel? :crazy:



I hope to god you don't put a buddha in there too!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Im not after an argument unlike your boyfriend.


I'm guessing that's me.
Quite a statement from someone whose name is only one letter in the alphabet away from 'gay'.

No offence to homosexuals


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

DaveM said:


> I hope to god you don't put a buddha in there too!


Nope, I was planning on Vishnu! Plenty of pointy fingers to impale themselves on, you see.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

manda88 said:


> Nope, I was planning on Vishnu!




I think I just heard the head of some arsey dude named Gaz 's head explode in amphibian rage


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Im not after an argument unlike your boyfriend.
> 
> I never mentioned anything about the viv having to be identical to a raiforest I believe that was you sir! Many experienced and knowledgeable people on here will agree that getting it as close to a rainforest is best.
> 
> I know I can't wait to see the lump of Sh:censor:t finished :lol2:


Childish. Have I insulted you in this thread? Have I? If my comment about producing a viv similar to a rainforest isn't clear by now I don't think it will ever be.




> I gave you my opinion on the Buddha and the relevant information to go with it.


Yes, thankyou.





> Like I said it was advice given as I could see a viv being made and lacking an important thing.


I explained it straight away.





> The soil was not an issue I just thought it would make sense to leave the dirty side of things alone until you was sure.


Ok, well that's just the way I went about it, not sure why it was a major concern.



> Im not stooping and far from childish, I have given sound advice and given my opinion. You and others have forced insults if you dont like the advice you are hearing then tough dont take it.


I haven't said I don't like the advice relating to the statue, not once.






> No one did, its up to you to make the overall correct decision.


I know, which is why I'm spending six months on this.





> I told you the size is poorly thought out it takes up almost 50% of the floor space and at least 20% of the height.


Perhaps there is some confusion, I saw the ornament and wondered what it might look like, so quickly added a few pics to show people here. That's all.

For the record, it's under 25% of the floor space.



> Unfortunatly I do not wish to post any of my vivs as I do not want you to copy them and pass them of as your own designs and why would I go to the trouble of posting pictures of my setups for someone who is not going to take any sound advice about keeping animals?


Right.

I haven't said I'm not taking your advice on the ornament, the rest of your criticism I hope I've demonstrated to be misplaced.



> There are enough people about on here that have been lucky enough to have seen my setups and will tell you about them and the success I have with breeding in them.


I'm sure they will. I think I'll stick to dendroboard.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> any viv in a house is not going to recreate a true rainforest arboreal set up.


Thank you! There is nothing whatsoever natural about animals in captivity. So what if there's a Buddha in there too. I like the Buddha. 

God this thread made me laugh. Grow up Gaz, stop going round in circles trying in vain to justify your argument. The way you're talking to people and the name calling is exceptionally childish and totally unjustified.

And FYI...breeding is not the ultimate sign an animal is being kept 'perfectly'. I wouldn't brag about my own enclosures while telling someone else there one was rubbish and then refuse to show mine. If you truly care about the frogs, and truly think Morgan's making a huge and dangerous mistake, why would you not show him the light?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Thing is, I was shying away from using it, I just saw it lying around and wondered whether it would look good or not.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thing is, I was shying away from using it, I just saw it lying around and wondered whether it would look good or not.


I think it will look really nice once you've got more plants and stuff. I also think getting it to look older could be a good idea too 

And I completely disagree with it taking up 'almost 50%' of the floor space. I reckon from the pic it doesn't even use a full 25%. Plus the frogs will be able to use the legs, since they're flat-ish.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I think it will look really nice once you've got more plants and stuff. I also think getting it to look older could be a good idea too
> 
> And I completely disagree with it taking up 'almost 50%' of the floor space. I reckon from the pic it doesn't even use a full 25%. Plus the frogs will be able to use the legs, since they're flat-ish.


It's a little under 25% I think. 

I'm not sure, I'll see what it looks like when planted before I decide if I'm adding it or not.

Just incase anybody is confused, the gap at the front is yet to be filled with an air vent. No bad planning, just haven't got there.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan: "I'm guessing that's me.
Quite a statement from someone whose name is only one letter in the alphabet away from 'gay'."
Awesome response:lol2:

Morgan im sure your build will look great once complete.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes keeping animals captive is not as natural but the aim is too keep the animals as close to how they are kept in the wild as possible to ensure happy healthy animals right?
Especially for frogs as keeping in captivity is what is actually going to save them keeping alot of them on this planet and away from extinction. 

FYI Dartfrogs will not breed successfully if conditions and environment are not correct. So in turn it does represent that the frogs are happy and healthy.

I admit this has got a little out of hand but the likes of people with little knowledge piping up and saying things like "breeding is not the ultimate sign an animal is being kept 'perfectly'" doesnt really help does it? 

Back on subject of the Buddha wether its 10% 20% or 50% of the vivarium that is being taken up by this it is still a percentage that would be used by the frogs. So people are saying that its not natural to keep frogs in captivity so just chuck a randon Buddha in thats stupidity as the frogs in the wild use more than a 15 Gallon size viv to move around in so why would you want to give them a viv 15 gallons and only give then say around 7 gallons of it once everything is added including a Buddha when you dont need the Buddha? If you are that set on having some kind of ornament in the viv go for a smaller one.

Morgan you are welcome to see my vivs if you ever have to come to my house I have no intent on showing them on this thread as it has no relevance to the subject. Some may like them some may not but each viv is suited to the frogs living inside and backed up by the fact that they are breeding.
You are more than welcome to have my advice also providing you listen to what I have to say wether you like what I say or not.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure how this descended into arguing in the first place, but I'm happy to forget about it.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Now let's all celebrate by going out and buying one of those frog sponge holder things! SERIOUSLY!!!!! I'm going to get one. And there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Buddhas are on me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fatlad69 I do not need to ask about the size of the viv it is clear taht it is a 15 Gallon and also that no matter what size you can still see the amount of room being taken up.

You say Morgan clearly knows his stuff clearly he doesn't if he is going about stuff teh wrong way and making threads like this. Reading stuff for 1 year is not the same as keeping so you can not really pass any solid advice if you have no experience. ( No disrespect Morgan)

Also if you want to make this personal then please feel free to contact me via PM I see you only live in Wolvo so looking at a 25 min drive for me no sweat Il meet you.

Morgan if you want proper answers and realistic ideas ask your dartfrog questions on Dendroworld it is more serious and you will actually get infromation of people who know what a dartfrog looks like and have experience unlike most of these no hoppers <<<< PUN

Manda88 you go ahead your money your life.

Jme2049 grow up oh an who are you anyway ?????

DAVEM you bring no help what so ever to this thread so no need for you to be here really.

Morgan I will apologise for all the idiots that have come on here just to have a dig and have turned your thread into something that is way off subject. Maybe if you wish to Pm me we could talk about viv design in private and anything else. I may also be willing to show you a viv or 2 if needed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Morgan if you want proper answers and realistic ideas ask your dartfrog questions on Dendroworld it is more serious and you will actually get infromation of people who know what a dartfrog looks like and have experience unlike most of these no hoppers <<<< PUN


Dendroworld is a little dead to be honest, I post on here as I like it. Before I add anything I will no doubt go on dendroboard and get opinions from people who keep Vents. I'm not going to add frogs until the set up is ready, established and suitable.

Like I said it was just a quick idea I had.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Fatlad69 I do not need to ask about the size of the viv it is clear taht it is a 15 Gallon and also that no matter what size you can still see the amount of room being taken up.
> 
> You say Morgan clearly knows his stuff clearly he doesn't if he is going about stuff teh wrong way and making threads like this. Reading stuff for 1 year is not the same as keeping so you can not really pass any solid advice if you have no experience. ( No disrespect Morgan)
> 
> ...


What?! Like YOU!?

I'm genuinely gutted I didn't get a mention in that post


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the statue :no1:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes it can be slow but when you get an answer at least you know it will relate to the question and that you are being told by experienced people.

The forum has picked up a little now too. Dendroboard is also a good place to post alot of experience there aswell.

This is the last place I would take advice form unless you know who is giving it you as it is full of people with no clue about anything.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> What?! Like YOU!?
> 
> I'm genuinely gutted I didn't get a mention in that post


At least I kept to the subject jackass.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> You say Morgan clearly knows his stuff clearly he doesn't if he is going about stuff teh wrong way and making threads like this. Reading stuff for 1 year is not the same as keeping so you can not really pass any solid advice if you have no experience. ( No disrespect Morgan)
> .


What exactly is wrong with this thread? I'm sorry I really don't get it. I've seen plenty of dart keepers use ornaments.

No offence taken, I know I'm not a keeper.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Yes it can be slow but when you get an answer at least you know it will relate to the question and that you are being told by experienced people.
> 
> The forum has picked up a little now too. Dendroboard is also a good place to post alot of experience there aswell.
> 
> This is the last place I would take advice form unless you know who is giving it you as it is full of people with no clue about anything.


I'm on dendroboard most days gathering info, it's brilliant.

Well, there are some dart keepers on here and I was asking purely on aesthetic terms. Size and space issues are for me to work out.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> At least I kept to the subject jackass.


Just a shame you spew out childish insults like someone in primary school.
Say hello to your rectum for me. Which shouldn't be too hard considering your head's in it.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I completely understand why you was asking Morgan, I just tried to highlight the most important issues to begin with as there was lack of information and knowing that you are new to darts I was just making sure it was safe an that you was aware of everything.

There is nothing wrong with the ornament, its just the size I would go for something smaller seriously.

Like someone else said earlier aboreal darts live 10ft high some even higher so why would you want to restrict the space by placing something in the viv that does not really need to be there? 
On that subject the way Wild Dartfrogs behave is completely different to how they behave/react in captivity.

All the aboreal Darts I keep and have kept use all the vivarium. Some species I have are classed as aboreal and actually spend alot of time on the ground.

Some aboreal frogs in the wild will also use the ground level in the wild too, they climb down from the trees to ground level at times.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Just a shame you spew out childish insults like someone in primary school.
> Say hello to your rectum for me. Which shouldn't be too hard considering your head's in it.


Really mature, I have to spew out these childish insults at you as I am speaking to a child.

You also are not helping Morgan so there is no need for you in ths thread.

Its quite obvious you are jealous and that you have no way of dealing with all your other issues but to come on here and continue to argue even though everyone has stopped. No one needs you on here and especially not Morgan. Unless you can come out with something that is actually useful. I doubt not but you never know people surprise me all the time.

If you want to argue more then pm me as all you are doing is clogging up the thread with useless dribble.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Really mature, I have to spew out these childish insults at you as I am speaking to a child.
> 
> You also are not helping Morgan so there is no need for you in ths thread.
> 
> ...


Judging by your name I'm only three years younger than you, you ass.
Child jah man.

Jealous? How dare you make a personal accusation like that? I will argue with someone if they offend me because I'm like that.
I must say though, I do like to have the last word, so how about you PM me first, yeah?
I don't like it looking like you got the last word in. Maybe that's due to my egotistical pride... But I'm sure you can live with it.

You sir, are the biggest ass I have ever spoken to on here.

I will be watching my inbox with much anticipation.
Knock yourself out, Gaz.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am glad to see that evryone is getting on well in this post! 

cant remeber which person said dont post things in this site, because its full of people who no nothing! think its a bit harsh myself, alot of people give excellent advice on here & have a great understanding & a love for frogs/toads & all animals. 
its a shame people come out with comments like this, at the end of the day where all on this site for the same thing! 

try not to stress out guys! ( i actually like it morgan, i think planted in the correct setting with plants etc it will have a look of something out of indiana jones..........lol)


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW, i come to this forum to let me be of some help, and look what i see, gaz is saying what he thinks (i believe at the start he had a very good point). 
But then people had a go at him for no reason the point of a forum is to tell people the right information we all know some people can give out some wrong info, but what i see here is a classic case of we be up someone's arse so he must be right. 
To be honest i know a lot of dartfrog keepers in the UK, in the USA, in the EU they all have frogs breeding and living well, but more to the point there is no big thing in there vivs. 
I be honest with you i seen "ONE" viv that had a good thing in, which was built in the background of the viv, this was made to make it look like ruins, this worked very well but more to the point did not take loads of room up. 
Now that's ask Morgan Freeman, i know you have been on DB alot, i seen you on DW (once or twice i might add). Yes the USA people do keep frogs in 15 gallons but there is a difference, they use different sizes to what we use. Plus do you see a big buddha in any 15 gallons ?, when that room good be taken up by a big brom of some sort. This brom will serve more for the frogs other then "look good" it will provide hiding places for the frogs, it will be more natural, and if you do go down the thumbnail route they could even have there tadpoles in there. OK let me make it clear I'm not having ago at you just saying. 
The thing i would like to point out about this forum i have been around along time, i know alot of knowledgeable people on this forum but they stay quiet due to people that have jumped on the band wagon here, there is no need for it. This is what makes a forum go down the drain lose members. Also Morgan, sorry to keep saying you but some times you get on my case, can i ask where you stole your profile picture from and if you asked permission for it ? As i have seen alot of your posts with pics on that you have taken and not had the owners permission or said it was from them.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Gaz i was taking the mickey dude:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Jeez and there was me thinking that the "phibbers" had more of a sense of humor than some other sections on here :whistling2:

Sorry if i have caused any offence :gasp:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gaz you really are unbelievable, spoiling for a fight. Next you will be saying my Dad is harder than your Dad. Grow up!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Gaz you really are unbelievable, spoiling for a fight. Next you will be saying my Dad is harder than your Dad. Grow up!


Exactly how I see it! But then people are genuinely sticking up for him! I can't even believe he's for real.
I thought he was rude, patronising and arrogant.
He criticised loads of people on here, saying we don't know what we're talking about, and then if I argue back I'm the bad-guy for 'jumping on the band wagon'.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I do not mean to make this forum sound bad and for those who have relevant experience sorry. The forum does have some very nice and experienced people on here but the forum is spoilt by numerous prats wanting an argument or pretending they know better to name 2 of these fatlad69 and ipreferaflan are clear examples.

I have not seen any of these actually say anything that relates to the thread or dartfrogs why is this? Maybe it is because you do not know anything about them.

LIZARD - I have no problem with you mate and I can take a joke :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Thanks for not jumping in with all the other idiots : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

KJ Exotics said:


> Yes the USA people do keep frogs in 15 gallons but there is a difference, they use different sizes to what we use. Plus do you see a big buddha in any 15 gallons ?


Ok, but why is their way not the right way?

No I do not, like I said, I just quickly thought of it.



> when that room good be taken up by a big brom of some sort. This brom will serve more for the frogs other then "look good" it will provide hiding places for the frogs, it will be more natural, and if you do go down the thumbnail route they could even have there tadpoles in there. OK let me make it clear I'm not having ago at you just saying.


You don't need to explain you're not having a go. I'm old enough to take constructive criticism. Again, this is why I put up the pictures.




> The thing i would like to point out about this forum i have been around along time, i know alot of knowledgeable people on this forum but they stay quiet due to people that have jumped on the band wagon here, there is no need for it.


I've been more than polite in this thread and without provocation I was told my viv is shit, and have had it insinuated I'm not willing to listen. This is very unfair yet I still remain polite.



> This is what makes a forum go down the drain lose members.


Well I'm going to assume this isn't aimed at me, I sincerely hope it isn't.



> Also Morgan, sorry to keep saying you but some times you get on my case, can i ask where you stole your profile picture from and if you asked permission for it ? As i have seen alot of your posts with pics on that you have taken and not had the owners permission or said it was from them.


Sometimes I get on your case? It's from Dartfrog, no I didn't ask permission for it. I've had it a year and why didn't you raise these points before? You could have simply PMd me or brought it up at the time and I'd be happy to listen.

I try and offer people help where possible all the time on this forum, I'm getting a litle frustrated now.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

CHILL peeps lets calm this down. Im enjoying my guinness on the best part of this whole forum (considering im a LIZARD fan, it takes a lot for me to say that)!!! Lets just agree to disagree eh?

I have been keeping "herps" a long time, true i am a lot more expericence with lizards and snakes, but have also kept a variety of "phibs" over the years. True im no expert with amphibians, but i came on this section to STOAK UP THE FIRE THAT IS MY passion for many a living thing. Basically i spsoe what i am trying to say (guinness is flowing well) is that there are no exact right and wrongs to keeping captive animals. OK there are stricly YES or NO situations, but sometimes some methods work well for keepers and other people use different methods. As long as there is nothing that can threaten the health or wellbeing of the animal then thats cool

Sorry for the rant, but i do indeed LOVE this section of the forum and would'nt it be cool to keep it COOOL, CHILLLED and as beautiful as all our our amphibs.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

fatlad69 said:


> Gaz you really are unbelievable, spoiling for a fight. Next you will be saying my Dad is harder than your Dad. Grow up!


Get a life you started thinking you was bigger than me and clearly your a mouse. I offered you to sort your problems out with me and you refuse so you carry on. Possibly abit to close to your home really for you arent I.

If you cannot give any useful info (clearly not) on the thread subject then dont bother posting people are after useful information and help in know way are you trying to help.



ipreferaflan said:


> Exactly how I see it! But then people are genuinely sticking up for him! I can't even believe he's for real.
> I thought he was rude, patronising and arrogant.
> He criticised loads of people on here, saying we don't know what we're talking about, and then if I argue back I'm the bad-guy for 'jumping on the band wagon'.


You thought all that because you cannot share your experiences because you have none with Dartfrogs or their setups and clearly dont understand the advice given.
Same goes to you if you have a problem then sort it out outside the forum with me. I will not be sending any PMs as I am content in just giving helpful advice instead of clogging my inbox and outbox with pointless PM's really when none of you pair will ever show up or sort out your problems with me.

LIZARD it is nice to see you wanting to spend more time in the phib section and I agree with you but some people have to be put straight.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

My problem was the abuse you were dishing out to Morgan. As for you being close to home who cares. I come onto this forum for advice and to give advice but really hate it when people become rude and patronising. You don't know me and certainly don't know what knowledge I have to offer. I have never questioned your knowledge just the way you deliver it. I have had no problem with anyone else in this forum just you and to my knowledge neither has ipreferaflan. The phib section is the best on this forum let's please not spoil that. As far as I am concerned this is an end to the matter. Who thought a statue could cause such trouble.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

fatlad69 said:


> My problem was the abuse you were dishing out to Morgan. As for you being close to home who cares. I come onto this forum for advice and to give advice but really hate it when people become rude and patronising. You don't know me and certainly don't know what knowledge I have to offer. I have never questioned your knowledge just the way you deliver it. I have had no problem with anyone else in this forum just you and to my knowledge neither has ipreferaflan. The phib section is the best on this forum let's please not spoil that. As far as I am concerned this is an end to the matter. Who thought a statue could cause such trouble.


Well I think Morgan is big enough to tell me himself.

I do not see you giving any relevant advice on here.

Like I said if you have a problem dont speak on the forum about it send me a private message and I will deal with you.

Im not here to spoil anything I too will give advice were I see necessary.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, I found you rude. But like I said, I'm willing to forget about it. This is only the internet, I'm not going to let something on a forum bother me.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> You thought all that because you cannot share your experiences because you have none with Dartfrogs or their setups and clearly dont understand the advice given.
> Same goes to you if you have a problem then sort it out outside the forum with me. I will not be sending any PMs as I am content in just giving helpful advice instead of clogging my inbox and outbox with pointless PM's really when none of you pair will ever show up or sort out your problems with me.


How the hell do you know what experience I have? I could work in a zoo for all you know.
In my opinion, it's people like you (who are so far up their own arses, dishing out patronising advice) who ruin forums like this.
Your attitude is disgusting and I'm not going to just sit by and take abuse from you. If you really are concerned about this thread getting all cluttered up with pointless posts, then why are YOU still posting?
Personally, I think people like to read a good argument. It's just a shame you and your disgusting attitude had to bring it into the amphibian section.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

WHAT do u mean?:gasp:

the internet IS REAL LIFE and everything on it is true and gospel!!!
SO are the easter bunny and santa that is sat here having a beer with me :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

What on earth is going on here, come on we want the amphibian forum like it meant to be better then the rest none of this auguring crap. Can we keep this calm please.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Yea that was what i said in many words above dude:2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes, I found you rude. But like I said, I'm willing to forget about it. This is only the internet, I'm not going to let something on a forum bother me.


I appologise if I came across rude to you after all you are a fellow frogger :2thumb:
Good on you it seems not everyone has the same idea of life.



ipreferaflan said:


> How the hell do you know what experience I have? I could work in a zoo for all you know.
> In my opinion, it's people like you (who are so far up their own arses, dishing out patronising advice) who ruin forums like this.
> Your attitude is disgusting and I'm not going to just sit by and take abuse from you. If you really are concerned about this thread getting all cluttered up with pointless posts, then why are YOU still posting?
> Personally, I think people like to read a good argument. It's just a shame you and your disgusting attitude had to bring it into the amphibian section.


You could work in a Zoo but you dont so dont bring it up. Even if you worked in a Zoo that does not mean you know everything about any animal. There are very few Zoos that actually keep frogs aswell.

Well thats your opinion your welcome to it but keep it to yourself no one cares and you are so far away from the truth.

I bring up relevant info in all my posts unlike you who is still fishing for arguments and bring no helpful info.
Like I say people need to be put into place you being one of them.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> I admit this has got a little out of hand but the likes of people with little knowledge piping up and saying things like "breeding is not the ultimate sign an animal is being kept 'perfectly'" doesnt really help does it?


You assume I have no knowledge? Let me guess, because there's no phibs in my sig right?

Well, you shouldn't make assumptions. You don't know everything, and it's certainly not your job to be here to "put right" all us "no hoppers" (I guess you mean no hopers?) 

And if me saying what I did "doesn't really help", well that's a drop in the ocean compared to your insulting and name calling.

Just had to respond to that one. I hate arrogance.

I'm going back to shelled where this sort of thing really does not happen anymore! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> I appologise if I came across rude to you after all you are a fellow frogger :2thumb:
> Good on you it seems not everyone has the same idea of life.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably get banned if I don't change what I said.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Does this mean I have to take the Aquarium pumpkin out of Chester's tank?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I know if I ever come in here asking for advice I'll ignore gaz.
But I think the Buddha will look awesome:2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You assume I have no knowledge? Let me guess, because there's no phibs in my sig right?
> 
> Well, you shouldn't make assumptions. You don't know everything, and it's certainly not your job to be here to "put right" all us "no hoppers" (I guess you mean no hopers?)
> 
> ...


No you are wrong it is because all you did was come on here and help put fuel in the fire. You did not give any valid information about frogs thats why I assumed. It is my decision wether to not I assume.

Yes I do not know everything and I cannot say I know anyone that does.

What you said was not valid. Showing your lack of knowledge.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> You could work in a Zoo but you dont so dont bring it up. Even if you worked in a Zoo that does not mean you know everything about any animal. There are very few Zoos that actually keep frogs aswell.
> 
> Well thats your opinion your welcome to it but keep it to yourself no one cares and you are so far away from the truth.
> 
> ...


I know people like you. You have absolutely no idea what an idiot you are, you probably never will. It all boils down to one thing: stupidity.
You may think you can counter any argument I provide, but your arrogance completely blinds you. You just look like a fool. (Forgive me for sounding like a Bond villain)
You have posted tons of posts now without any helpful info, just continuing the argument that I'm 'fishing for'.
I like to think there's a few people on this forum that enjoy my posts and are willing to help me out (in a friendly manner). I don't need to name them; I'm sure they know who they are. If ever they needed any help on something I could help them out with, I will help them. I won't tell them their viv looks 'sh:censor:t' because I (claim to) have more experience.
Anyway, this is probably too long for your little arrogant brain to process, and you've probably not read it all the way through or taken it in. You'll be half way through your reply already.
Meh. Not much I can do about that.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Well I know if I ever come in here asking for advice I'll ignore gaz.
> But I think the Buddha will look awesome:2thumb:


You can't ignore him. He'll shove it down your throat.
He could have some good points (I wouldn't know, I'm a 'no hopper' who needs to be put in my place), but as you know, there are much friendlier people on here who can also help you out. :thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Well I know if I ever come in here asking for advice I'll ignore gaz.
> But I think the Buddha will look awesome:2thumb:


Still more come just for an argument.:bash:

Dont worry I wont give you my advice that way I save you the job of ignoring me. Foolish mistake really if you plan on wanting important information as I may be able to help.

For the people that know me I am far from all that and if thats what you think then so be it I will still sleep at night.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> *Still more come.:bash:*
> 
> Dont worry I wont give you my advice that way I save you the job of ignoring me. Foolish mistake really if you plan on wanting important information as if I may be able to help.


I wonder why...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!


I can't believe this is still going on, are there not any mods on this forum to tell everyone to shush?! It's all verrrrry petty now, and noones going to get the last word in cos it appears we have a lot of who don't like to back down, and I think we've reached the point of no return now, let it beeeeeeeeee!

Now let's all go to the pub.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> LOUD NOISES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe this is still going on, are there not any mods on this forum to tell everyone to shush?! It's all verrrrry petty now, and noones going to get the last word in cos it appears we have a lot of who don't like to back down, and I think we've reached the point of no return now, let it beeeeeeeeee!
> ...


Stand your ground and f*cking fight!
(I'm joking)
I GOT THE LAST WORD IN!
YAY!
Pub? You're paying?
I'll have a cranberry juice, please.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Stand your ground and f*cking fight!
> (I'm joking)
> I GOT THE LAST WORD IN!
> YAY!
> ...


 
Shall we watch 300 at the same time? I imagined the main guy to be screaming that first sentence at me, so now I feel the need to watch it!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Stand your ground and f*cking fight!
> (I'm joking)
> I GOT THE LAST WORD IN!
> YAY!
> ...


ha ha Cranberry juice! 

tis true tho, lets all just forget it now, we all no the people on this forum who are valid members of the forum & have given good advice & shown respect towards others.
like i have said once before in this post were all here for the same thing, its good to have a bit of fun banter with experiance & advice aswell so lets keep it good guys! 

p.s still like the statue (this is still about the stature.....right....? who no's anymore lol)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Gaz: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Shall we watch 300 at the same time? I imagined the main guy to be screaming that first sentence at me, so now I feel the need to watch it!


I hate that film.
The quote is from green street haha.



mrblue2008 said:


> ha ha Cranberry juice!
> 
> tis true tho, lets all just forget it now, we all no the people on this forum who are valid members of the forum & have given good advice & shown respect towards others.
> like i have said once before in this post were all here for the same thing, its good to have a bit of fun banter with experiance & advice aswell so lets keep it good guys!
> ...


Well said.
I'm eating dried cranberries and macadamia nuts right now.
Nom.

Now then, the statue:
I like the look of it, espesh when it gets grown over n stuff.
But is it actually impractical?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I hate that film.
> The quote is from green street haha.
> 
> 
> ...


All I remember from 300 is them all getting stabbed by arrows. I hate Green Street cos I hate Elijah Wood and football!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> All I remember from 300 is them all getting stabbed by arrows. I hate Green Street cos I hate Elijah Wood and football!


I'm not keen on football.
I like Elijah Wood though!

This thread is so off topic now.
I love it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

In fact we could try an off topic thread in amphibians like shelled have.
WE COULD DIVERT ARGUMENTS TO THERE SO THREADS DON'T GET CLUTTERED!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not keen on football.
> I like Elijah Wood though!
> 
> This thread is so off topic now.
> I love it.


yes its really funny seeing how far this thread as actually changed, i aslo dont like football but agree with u flan, Elijah Wood is good, best in Lord of rings!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> In fact we could try an off topic thread in amphibians like shelled have.
> WE COULD DIVERT ARGUMENTS TO THERE SO THREADS DON'T GET CLUTTERED!


maybe this should be it, we seem to be doing well so far! but yeah sounds like a good idea to me!

u gunna start it then?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> maybe this should be it, we seem to be doing well so far! but yeah sounds like a good idea to me!
> 
> u gunna start it then?


Oooh! Can I?!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh! Can I?!


yeah go on! I'll join in lol!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

andaroo said:


> image


:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> :lol2:


Looking at the original pic on this thread (didn't read most of it! lol), you could get some mossy frogs and set up a 'Lost Vietnamese Temple' viv...: victory:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trust me Ron talking about the statue could open a whole can of worms. Myself and flanman have taken quite a battering over that bloody statue.:bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Trust me Ron talking about the statue could open a whole can of worms. Myself and flanman have taken quite a battering over that bloody statue.:bash:


hahahaha we have.


----------

